#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Duvidas OLT Fiberhome

## TheDude

Boa tarde galera.

Seguinte, trabalho com um provedor e estamos começando com fibra aqui na região, porem pesquisando sobre equipamentos bateu as seguintes questões

duas empresas me indicaram duas OLTs da fiberhome, porem de tamanhos diferentes.

F. OLT AN5516-04 FBH 02U 2XHSUC+GC8B
F. OLT AN5516-06B MEDIA FBH 06U 2X HU1A+2X HSWA+GC8B+2X PRTE

porem ai veio as seguintes questões

alguns falaram de não usar OLT grandes, como a segunda opção, porque, primeiro, não compensa ter mais de 16 portas no mesmo equipamento porque acima de 16 portas pois o software dela acaba ficando lento pra subir os clientes na VLAN, e que esses modelos maiores consomem muita energia

essa informação procede? ter 3 ou 4 placas na mesma OLTs deixa mesmo mais lento?

o primeiro modelo, é bom? recomendam mais algum modelo especifico ou alguma sugestão?

----------


## Bruno

kkkk
cada coisa que estes cara inventa eu to fudido então eu estou com 14 modulo de 8pon to indo pra 15 kkkkk

----------


## Bruno

vou tirar uma foto de uma que esta de facil acesso esta ta usando só 5 slot

----------


## Bruno

Olha ai

----------


## TheDude

> Olha ai


eu tb achei essa informação muito louca, mais vai saber. e com relação aos dois modelos que comentei, alguma recomendação? a diferença entre os dois modelos é de 99 dólares. então não pela questão de tamanho ou clientes ligados, mais digo por recursos ou tecnologias que elas possuem

----------


## Bruno

> eu tb achei essa informação muito louca, mais vai saber. e com relação aos dois modelos que comentei, alguma recomendação? a diferença entre os dois modelos é de 99 dólares. então não pela questão de tamanho ou clientes ligados, mais digo por recursos ou tecnologias que elas possuem


Ola
eu pegaria esta aki
F. OLT AN5116-06B FBH 11U 2X HU1A+2X HSWA+GC8B
ou 
OLT AN5516-01/AN5116-06B FIBERHOME 11U 2X HU1A+2X HSWA+GC8B 10 VENTILADORES
o que muda é os ventilador uma vem uma placa com 10 e outro vem 3 slot com 2 cada

----------


## Bruno

mais a diferença entre estas 2 que vc postou uma tem apenas 2 slot para pon total de 32 pon 128 clientes por pon total 4 mil cliente e não precisa de fonte 

a outra vc tem mais slot e precisa de fonte 500 dolar uma

----------


## adelsonbbg

não seria cada placa com 8 pon totalizando 16 pon ? 16x128 =2048 clientes ?

----------


## Bruno

> não seria cada placa com 8 pon totalizando 16 pon ? 16x128 =2048 clientes ?


é que tem placa com 16 pon

----------

